# freakin' Quark!



## mspain77 (Sep 7, 2006)

I am running some promo cards (8.5 x 3.625 ea) 3up on a LTR size piece. I created the cards in Quark 6.5. I have an EPS graphic in the center. It is a photo of our product with a clipping path, so it's a Photoshop EPS. This caused the PDF image I made to be 84.6 Mb, which isn't acceptable for me. I then opened the EPS in Illustrator and just saved it as an Illustrator EPS, in which case I can 'reduce file size' in Acrobat with no problem.
NOW, as I create the 3-up PDF file in Quark (where everything look good) and then preview the PDF, the EPS file in the center moves to the left just enough to be cut off by the edged of the image box. For some reason, I've tried this 4 times and it increases the size and bumps the image left WITHIN the image area. Why? How can I prevent this from reoccuring? Any thoughts? Please help!


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 10, 2006)

Is your placed graphic at 100% in quark? Make sure you have no placed raster images in the eps file (make sure it's all vector). Placed-placed graphics always seem to throw Quark off track.

Realize too that since your doc width is 8.5 you're going to need to print it on a larger sized paper (crops with bleed) in order to have any graphics that go all the way to the edge actually print out. What I think is happening is your ripped file is resizing to fit within this page limit.


----------



## mspain77 (Sep 14, 2006)

No need for the larger paper. There needs to be a .375 in border for the gripper (standard direct mail postcards). We are using an old school offset press with only 2 heads. ?????
The image was approx. 60% within the image box. 
I unclear about what you mean by 'placed'. Do you mean using the 'place' command from the pull-down menu in Illustrator? The original EPS file was created in PS, since it's a photo with a clipping path. When I saved it to an Ilustrator version, I just double-clicked on the file from Finder since my machine is set to open all EPS files with Illustrator, regardless of native format.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 14, 2006)

Placed meaning using the "place image" command in illustrator. If you have a ps file placed in an illustrator file, then place that entire illustrator file in quark, you will probably have printing problems.

I call this "double-placing". Quark doesn't handle it well.

Again, make sure your quark doc page set up is for the correct page size when you print and not set to fit to paper.


----------



## mspain77 (Sep 19, 2006)

okay, thanks


----------

